# 4" Midrange Comparison Shootout. RESULTS Thread!



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Jerry* thanks for doing this again....



Tiers... 

Alpine F#1 (Scan Speak)
Aura NS4
Dayton RS100
Dayton RS125
Dynaudio Esotar2 430
H-Audio Trinity
HAT L4
Hertz HL70
Morel CDM-88
Peerless Exclusives
Pioneer PRS
Rainbow Profi
Rainbow Vanadium
Scan Speak 12M
TangBand W4
Vifa NE123


----------

